# Rechner schmiert oft ab, völlig willkürlich



## Der O (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
meine Tante hat da so nen neuen Rechner (den haben die Ihr im Computerladen gebaut).

Problem:

das Teil schmiert völlig willkürlich ab!

Oft bootet er gar nicht,

dann stürzt er im Bios ab

dann in Windows (Win 98)

Abstürzen heißt, der Bildschirm friert ein.

Ich tippe schwer auf irgend ne Hardware Sache, aber kann mir keinen Reim draus machen.

Hat jemand sowa sschon mal gehabt?

Gruß


----------



## server (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Wie oft piepst er denn beim Einschalten?
Um welches BIOS handelt es sich?


----------



## gothic ghost (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,
der Grund liegt irgendwo in der Bestückung des PCs, da es *alles* sein kann,
*umtauschen* und die eigenen Nerven schonen.


----------



## Mietzi (5. Januar 2005)

Bei einem neuen Rechner schließe ich mich Gothic Ghost an, zurück damit.

Ansonsten hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem mit einm Hitzestau im Gehäuse...

Interessant wäre es auch die Konfiguration des Rechners zu erfahren.


----------



## Der O (5. Januar 2005)

Ja, sie wird ihn wohl umtauschen gehen.

was mir aufgefallen ist:

Der Passivkühler der Graka wird recht heiß, wobei ich nicht sagen kann, ob das schon bedrohlich ist (ich finger selten an laufenden grakas rum)

Der Rechner piept manchmal 1x, aber meistens gar nicht.


Bin gespannt, was die im Laden dazu sagen werden...


----------



## server (5. Januar 2005)

Schau mal ins Bios, welches Bios das genau ist und hör mal genau hin, wie oft er piepst und ob es kurz oder lange ist. Anhand des Tones und der Anzahl kann man auf Fehler schließen.


----------



## dirigent (8. Januar 2005)

Ich tippe mal auf eine 64-Bit-Maschine, bei der billiger Speicher verbaut wurde.
Evtl. kannst du im Bios den Prozessortakt reduzieren.
MfG
dirigent


----------

